# Samsung Q7FN TV 2014509-1 Error in Terms & Conditions



## Gib007

Hi, first time posting in this particular forum but thought it would be a good place to ask. I've bought a Samsung Q7FN 55" TV from Spain and brought it over to Gibraltar to use a PC monitor at home. This is working well but I was surprised last night by an error when setting it up. 

When I switched it on, I selected English as language, then Others for region as none of the other countries match mine. I connected the TV to my Wi-Fi network and then it went on to the Terms & Conditions page. It said it was downloading them but it took a minute and then displayed an error that my Internet connection was unstable, with error code 2014509-1. I continued and eventually I was using it as my PC monitor, but no SmartHub features worked, at all. 

I have reset the SmartHub several times, as well as the entire TV. I have turned it off from the wall socket for 15 minutes and tried again. I have also tried manually setting my DNS server to 8.8.8.8. I have tried over Ethernet and over Wi-Fi (both 2.4 GHz and 5.0 GHz). I have even gone as far as setting up a laptop via Ethernet, on a VPN connection to Madrid, Spain, and then setting up a Wi-Fi hotspot from this laptop for the TV to connect to. I tried this with selecting Others and Spain as my region. Both attempts failed. 

If I run the SmartHub Connection Test diagnostics, it passes steps 1 to 4 without a hitch, but then fails on step 5, Samsung Apps, and throws error ERR40001, asking me to contact Samsung support. Unfortunately Samsung support have only guided me through the exact same steps I already went through, to no avail. 

Is there a way around this? I assume it's a region lock, which seems stupid to me in 2018 and with a full-price product as well. I honestly thought the VPN Wi-Fi connection was going to do it but it didn't happen. 

Thank you for any help you can provide.


----------



## Gib007

I spent many hours looking into this so I thought I'd update to say I solved the problem, for anyone else who finds this thread through Google perhaps. 

The crux of the problem was region lock. I bought this TV in Spain and brought it across the border to my home in Gibraltar. On the countries list for the TV, there were numerous EU countries but not Gibraltar. When I first set up the TV, I just selected Others and went along with the setup, which led to this error. Unfortunately, the first time you set up a Samsung TV, it finds out where you are and will set a region lock to this location. If you reset the TV via the standard menus, the network configuration and region lock remain, resulting in this perpetual problem. I'm annoyed that Samsung don't just state clearly in the setup that my country isn't support for SmartHub and that's it - instead they throw error 2014509-1 about an unstable Internet connection. It's bad enough they don't enable at least SOME SmartHub features to all locations. It just completely blocks you out of them - everything. The only things you can use are the terrestrial/cable TV and PC monitor functions. 

Anyway, the solution is not too bad. If you have already switched on your TV for the first time and set it up and encountered this error, you'll need to perform a hard reset to really reset it to factory default. If you have yet to set up your new TV, you can set things up to avoid this issue altogether. If you need to perform a hard reset, this is done via the TV's Service Menu. My TV came with a new Smart Remote but I had regular Samsung remotes from other older TVs so I used one. I pressed the following buttons in quick succession, in this order: INFO, MENU, MUTE, POWER
This switches on the TV and after a few seconds, displays the Service Menu. On the top option, labelled Option, you will find a Factory Reset option. This performs a hard reset. When you activate this option, the TV will start up again as if you just switched it on for the first time. 

To avoid the error and be able to use SmartHub, you need your TV to see you are in one of the listed countries. For me, I chose Spain (the logical choice, since the TV is from there and I'm literally next door). I got my wife's phone, which uses a Vodafone Spain SIM card (instead of a Gibraltar SIM card), enabled 4G+ and created a Wi-Fi hotspot. When I went through my TV setup, I selected Spain as country and connected the TV to my wife's phone's Wi-Fi hotspot. I've just told the TV it's in Spain and the IP address is in Spain too, so the Terms & Conditions load without a problem and you can proceed. Once you are done with the initial setup, you can connect the TV to your regular home Wi-Fi without any VPN or anything and everything works as all features are activated. 

In theory, if you live in the EU, given the free roaming, you could use a SIM card from another EU country (one on your TV's countries list) on roaming to do this. If you cannot, then you need to set up a VPN connection with a Wi-Fi hotspot from another computer (and ensure it works so that devices connecting to it are seen as having the IP address of your VPN country). Alternatively, some of the better routers allow you to do this from the router itself, which would work perfectly well.


----------

